# Movie theater owners call for shorter trailers



## germancomponist (Jan 27, 2014)

http://www.deadline.com/2014/01/the...nutes/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 27, 2014)

I think the most interesting thing to take from that article is the fact that they call themselves* NATO*.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 27, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Mon Jan 27 said:


> I think the most interesting thing to take from that article is the fact that they call themselves* NATO*.



Ha ha, I have over-read this.... .


----------



## Ed (Jan 27, 2014)

Regardless of length my enjoyment of films would be better off with trailers being much less revealing. I LOVED Gravity so much more because the promos revealed nothing more than the opening. Its so easy to cut together the best most exciting bits in the film and this might make an exciting trailer but a worse film experience when I go see it. I like to be surprised not keep waiting for that shot and that other shot I know is coming.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 27, 2014)

Ed @ Mon Jan 27 said:


> I like to be surprised not keep waiting for that shot and that other shot I know is coming.



LOL


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 27, 2014)

Ed @ Mon Jan 27 said:


> Regardless of length my enjoyment of films would be better off with trailers being much less revealing. I LOVED Gravity so much more because the promos revealed nothing more than the opening. Its so easy to cut together the best most exciting bits in the film and this might make an exciting trailer but a worse film experience when I go see it. I like to be surprised not keep waiting for that shot and that other shot I know is coming.



This is a very old problem though. I remember the trailer for Edward Scissorhands included the closing shot of the movie.

On sober reflection, trailers have got to go.


----------



## Generdyn (Jan 27, 2014)

That's a big industry out of the picture then, you'd need something else to replace them - otherwise most people wouldn't know what movies to look forward to and our coming up.

Thoughts?


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 27, 2014)

Generdyn @ Mon Jan 27 said:


> That's a big industry out of the picture then, you'd need something else to replace them - otherwise most people wouldn't know what movies to look forward to and our coming up.
> 
> Thoughts?



its whatever drives sales. theatre oweners can show whatever they want before the movie. arclight theaters only has only a few trailers while in amc the movie started abot 30 min after the time in the ticket. 
i didnt read anything about 2 minutes trailers in the article. only not to exceed 3 minutes. 
nothing stops them from choosing a shorter trailer or specific trailers and changing things. if they use less trailers and shorter trialers then less of those will be made. 

imo "nato" is trying to get a little more fighter power over distributors who suddenly tells them to update to "dolby" and thx and recently the almost failed 3d releases. 
also now most , if not all, movies are being distributed digitally, all those are a huge investment. 
so making more silly demands and getting more theatres owners united might give them more leverage. 

personally like to see a bit of marketing about a movie, but those sometimes show too much. i rather be surpirsed. 
 
another note is that trailers are now being watch a lot more in vod/streaming markets. like by a hundred fold. its huge how much these trailers are ebing watched in youtube, in amazom video, netflix, your local tv station promoting a movie online etc etc.


----------



## jleckie (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm going to petition for more trailers and shorter movies....


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jan 28, 2014)

The number of trailers I've watched in the last couple of years that have effectively told the story right there and then AND in chronological order, defies belief.

A limit of one minute would be good for me. I am always intrigued by a teaser trailer and regularly put off by a full one.


----------



## Ganvai (Jan 28, 2014)

I would be very happy if we would have again more movie trailers and less product advertising. Cars, pizza, smartphones... we are paying to watch commercials.

And if they would stop to show all the great highlights from the movie in the trailer. I would have been very happy if Smaug would have been revealed in the movie, not in the trailer. The story of 47 Ronin and all big highlights were also shown in the trailer. 

Pacific Rim was something special. The moments shown in the trailer were the best the movie had, the rest was :roll: 

Can't they imagine we want to get a little bit more surprised when we watch a movie...


----------



## stevetwist (Jan 28, 2014)

It's precisely because of trailers spoiling the movie that I rarely, if ever, go to see movies any more.

I used to watch a lot of trailers. But now-a-days I wonder "what's the point". The trailers spoil the movies, so I avoid watching them. But then I don't learn about movies that are coming out, and so I never see any movies.

Honestly, that's probably the movie theater/studios loss, not mine, anyway. :roll:


----------



## Jetzer (Jan 28, 2014)

+1

I just said it to some friends while we were in the cinema and this trailer was showed:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiHDJ19A3dk

It thought it was never going to end, it should've been 1:00-1:30.

This is what a trailer should be imo:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dweN_7vhhk


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 28, 2014)

It always depends also to my personal taste.

I have seen long trailers that I liked, and I've seen short trailers I did not like. And vice versa.


----------



## Jetzer (Jan 28, 2014)

That is of course also true


----------



## Mark Stothard (Feb 7, 2014)

I haven't watched a trailer since Castaway showed me Tom Hanks getting home safe and sound. It would have been a much better movie experience if it kept me guessing.


----------



## aaronnt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

JH @ Tue 28 Jan said:


> +1
> 
> I just said it to some friends while we were in the cinema and this trailer was showed:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiHDJ19A3dk
> ...



Agreed! That first trailer renders going to see it pretty pointless unless you just want to kill some time and watch a plane blow up. I mean, I now already know the main twist, that there is a bomb on board, that it blows up, that Liam Neeson is still in his action guy phase, and that it is decidedly average. I also agree the 2nd trailer is good, it makes me want to see it without revealing major plot points.


----------

